# Looking At A 2003 Maxima SE



## Need4Speed (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello All,

I am new to this forum and would appreciate some advice...

I am looking to purchase a 2003 Maxima SE 6-speed

Here are the details:

Asking Price: $21,990 

negotiated Price: $19,500

Mileage: 29,000

Color: Maroon

Location: Northeast

Cruise Control Auto-On Headlights Power Driver Mirror 
Driver Illuminated Vanity Mirror Adjustable Steering Wheel 4-Wheel Disc Brakes 
Remote Keyless Entry Auxiliary Pwr Outlet Gasoline Fuel 
Fog Lamps Electrochromic rearview mirror Pass-Through Rear Seat 
4-Wheel ABS Tires - Front Performance Passenger Illuminated Visor Mirror 
Alarm V6 Cylinder Engine Intermittent Wipers 
Driver Air Bag Passenger Air Bag Power Driver Seat 
Child Safety Locks Power Passenger Mirror Front Wheel Drive 
Rear Defrost Tires - Rear Performance Auto-Off Headlights 
Power Steering Air Conditioning Moonroof 
Power Door Locks Power Windows AM/FM Radio 
Cassette Player Tilt Wheel Multi Compact Disc 
Bose Premium Sound Dual Front Air Bags ABS (4-Wheel) 
Power Seat Rear Spoiler Alloy Wheels.. 

I was wondering a few things:

1.) From your experiences and knowledge what would a fair price for this vehicle be?

2.) Is there anything I should look for that is specific to this model year and trim in regards to typical problems?

3.) What is the cost to the dealer to have it "certified" by Nissan?

4.) Is it very difficult to upgrade the Bose stereo to an aftermarket system?

Thank you very much in advance for your help.


----------



## 02Maxguy (Dec 6, 2004)

Need4Speed said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and would appreciate some advice...
> 
> ...


I just purchased a 2002 Max SE a month ago, for $15000 with 57K miles.

That said I'll go off on a slight tangent - if you've got 20K to spend I might also consider the Nissan "sister car" the G35 sedan. I found a NICE 6speed one for $21K with the Limited Slip differential, loaded, with about 40K miles on it. But in doing my homework most were pretty firm at about $22-24K for the least expensive ones. G35 is rear wheel drive vs. front, a little more Gucci interior, BUT mods added to that stock 260hp engine will cost more! In the end that's why I spent only $15K on mine and bought all the Stillen toys ($3K incl installation) and another $1500 on wheels /tires and my car will take any G35 now.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

*Problems with 03 Maxima*

I just traded my 03 Maxima GXE and got $21000 Cdn. I am not sure of the price differences between Canada and the US, But $19 for an SE with average mileage seems to be reasonable.

However, I must agree with 02Maxguy. If you can get a G35 for a similiar price I would go for the G35. These cars are a little more refined and from what I have read and been told the G35 handles like a dream. In either case you can't go wrong, the 03 Max is a great vehicle.

Problems I had with mine was the front sway bar linkage. The original linkage were not designed well and were replaced within the first 6 months. The new linkage installed were much more durable. The mechanic at the dealership told me he never had one back after they were changed.

The only other thing I did was buy the front mud gaurds because of rock chips by the rear doors. The tires will through small stones when turned. This may be due to the area I live, a lot of sand used in the winter.

Regards,
Greg


Need4Speed said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and would appreciate some advice...
> 
> ...


----------



## bguild (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm going to buck the trend here by saying that 19k is not a good deal. I think you should be able to beat this guy up for at least another thousand off. My wife and I were capable of beating them up on our brand new 03 SE with virtually every option (xenons, LSD, 6 spd., winter package, and that molybidnum, or whatever they call it package with the limited edition wheels), for only 25k. That was in Dec. 03, right before the new ones started hitting the dealerships. Given the option level on this 03 you are looking at, I'd tell the guy you will offer him 18k and be done with it. I bet they took that car in for 16-17 in trade, so they are still making decent money off of you. Otherwise, walk and look at the G35. I agree with everyone here that its a nicer car.

Brian


----------

